# Color Correction with Qlab



## Sama (Jun 29, 2015)

Is this at all possible? I need to apply selective color correction to different areas of the projection surface to match varying paint colors.

What's the best way to do this? Thanks.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jun 30, 2015)

Even if you can correct the colors, I have a couple of questions. Are you using a static image? If so, will this be the same image throughout the show or will you have different static images? The reason I ask is that you may need to change your correction per image. 

Also, is the gloss factor the same across paint surfaces? If not, no amount of color correction will be able to match your image for all viewing angles.

I don't work with Qlab generally, so I don't know specifically how to do this. If possible, I would create a white mask in the areas you need to color correct with an alpha channel for the areas you do not. Then I would fade that layer in and color it as needed.


----------



## Colin (Jun 30, 2015)

I haven't had occasion to try this, but you should be able to make a separate surface in QLab for each area that needs correction, and apply a mask to that surface to make the correction.


----------

